# New To Scrolling



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello all! I just found an old Atlas 24" Jig/Scroll Saw on Cr*igslist for $50...it's heavy!
I hope to have it painted up and running in the next week or so. 
I thought I would ask and see if any of you are using old iron like this? 
Have any of you had one such as this in the past and have since "upgraded" for one or more reasons? 
Any info you have would be appreciated.
I'm excited to get into scrolling 

One very similar to mine can be viewed at:
OWWM - Atlas Press Co. Serial Number Registry - Jig/Scroll Saw No. 000807

Best Regards,


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an old 24" Delta with the spring head good old machine, made in the USA. I plan to clean it up, make a new strand and use it. It was given to me earlier this year by a friend.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

first thing get good blade's here is the link Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades Also when you start . If you don't know why the saw doesn't saw streight ? The blades are punch out and have blade set only on one side. That is the reason so don't think their is simething wrong with the saw. FYI good luck I use a 18" hagner scroll saw here


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I got an old solid cast iron Foley-belsaw it weighs a ton but it is awesome still have to add oil to it everytime and all that good stuff but the serial number is 128 lol from what ive been able to research they wear hand made but I wouldn't trade it for a new one unless i just cant find parts if needed.


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I've searched online for information for the type of oil needed for the oil bath. The suggestions range from 10w to 20w to 30w all the way up to 80-90w oil...
Does anyone care to add their opinion? I also thought about going synthetic?

Thanks in advance!

BTW I posted 3 pictures of how it looked as purchased. I hope to have it back together this week and looking good!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kristofer

I will suggest 30 w non detergent oil, you don't want it form up, the same that many compressor use..

=========


FloridaTermite said:


> Thanks for the replies! I've searched online for information for the type of oil needed for the oil bath. The suggestions range from 10w to 20w to 30w all the way up to 80-90w oil...
> Does anyone care to add their opinion? I also thought about going synthetic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Oils*



FloridaTermite said:


> Thanks for the replies! I've searched online for information for the type of oil needed for the oil bath. *The suggestions range from 10w to 20w to 30w all the way up to 80-90w oil...
> Does anyone care to add their opinion?* I also thought about going synthetic?


You could try used vegetable oil from a local fast food place, so you'd be known as the *burger*meister of scrolling. 

Somewhere between 10W and 30W, depending on your climate, seems right to me. You want it to lubricate without hindering motion, I'd think. 

Synthetic oils are mostly designed for the high-heat environment of engines and such, so I wouldn't see an advantage there. Unless, of course, you replace the motor with that from your router. 

[edit]FWIW, I have a '50s-vintage Delta Homecraft scroll saw that I inherited from my father. But, it hasn't been used in decades. So, the oil discussion reminded me that I need to clean out the old oil before attempting to use it. My '80s-vintage Hegner MultiMax-2 has been seeing all the action.


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

*Getting it together...*

Thanks for the info, I ended up finding some 30w non-detergent variety at Tractor Supply...
I've got it almost together, but now am struggling to get the blade attached to the top AND bottom chuck...I am not sure if it's all there... I'll try to post some pictures of what IS there and maybe you all can tell me if I am missing something?

(edit) Jerry: Thanks for your good pictures... I noticed the way the blade attaches to yours appears to be different from mine...I think something is just missing on mine...

(edit) Also thanks BJ & Ralph for your oil suggestion...it confirmed what I was already leaning toward...


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

I gave up for today and then searched online a bit more and came across an old manual for a similar Atlas jig/scroll saw....it appears I am missing the "floating jaw" shown in the diagram I attached...

I'm going to have to get creative I guess


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Kristofer

Looking good, some key stock may do the trick,round it on the grinder and test for fit and then heat treat it.. then cut to the right size..but a little bit long.

==========






FloridaTermite said:


> I gave up for today and then searched online a bit more and came across an old manual for a similar Atlas jig/scroll saw....it appears I am missing the "floating jaw" shown in the diagram I attached...
> 
> I'm going to have to get creative I guess


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

del schisler said:


> first thing get good blade's here is the link Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades Also when you start . If you don't know why the saw doesn't saw streight ? The blades are punch out and have blade set only on one side. That is the reason so don't think their is simething wrong with the saw. FYI good luck I use a 18" hagner scroll saw here


Thanks Del! If I get this thing running smooth I will get some of those blades...

bobj3: I'll see what I can do. Do you know a good place to find key stock?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

ACE hardware/HD/Lowes,, ACE has just about any size you need,,,it looks like 3/16" or 1/4" will do it, it comes in 12" sticks the norm.

=====


FloridaTermite said:


> Thanks Del! If I get this thing running smooth I will get some of those blades...
> 
> bobj3: I'll see what I can do. Do you know a good place to find key stock?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job on the restoration!


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike sells good blades that is where I get all of mine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lou

I use mike's blades also but here's a little tip if you pickup some pin type scroll coping hand saw blades and cut the pins off they work great in the scroll saw and they say sharper and will last longer cutting plywood,hardwood,etc. hand type blades are thicker and are made for hvy duty work the norm..when you pickup some pickup some metal cutting blades also and do the same thing cut off the pins..that way you can cut Alum. and light steel with your scroll saw..
you will be amazed how easy it is to cut a strait line with the coping saw blades install on your scroll saw ,almost like a band saw.. 


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ools&field-keywords=coping+saw+blades&x=0&y=0

http://www.amazon.com/2014500-Copin...ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1290572619&sr=1-7
==========



LMan said:


> Mike sells good blades that is where I get all of mine.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Bj thank you for the tip I will have to try that out.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

those will have teeth set on both side's of the blade. i belive . Like was said they will cut in a streight line with having to keep pushing the wood to get it to go streight.


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! This month has been very busy and I have not been able to do much with the scroll saw. I have been able to get it running, and it works great! I will post some pictures of the completed saw as soon as I can. Thanks again for all your input! BTW I found a really cool scroll saw pattern for xmas reindeer using a scroll saw. I thought you all might like it! 

Carving a 3D reindeer ornament on the scrollsaw


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Kristofer

That's neat :, just in time for Xmax..

=========



FloridaTermite said:


> Thanks for all the replies! This month has been very busy and I have not been able to do much with the scroll saw. I have been able to get it running, and it works great! I will post some pictures of the completed saw as soon as I can. Thanks again for all your input! BTW I found a really cool scroll saw pattern for xmas reindeer using a scroll saw. I thought you all might like it!
> 
> Carving a 3D reindeer ornament on the scrollsaw


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the link Kristofer! Those look really cool to make.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Kristofer
> 
> That's neat :, just in time for Xmax..
> 
> =========


128 Compound Scroll Saw Patterns - Google Ksi±¿ki


----------



## Smithadon (Apr 5, 2020)

*Could you send some more pics?!*

Hi Kristofer,

I realise that this is 10 years old now... I hope you still have your scroll saw! I have an identical one, but I'm missing the foot and the lower blade clamp. I've saved all the pics so far, but, if you could spare the time, could I ask you to add some pics of the foot and the solution you came up with for the lower blade clamp? 

With tremendous appreciation of any time you spend!

Joe.


----------

